# Does this tune sound familiar..



## Michle0507 (Dec 26, 2010)

to anyone. Not sure it's really classical; but I'm trying to figure out the song name and the composer if possible. Thanks in advance for any assistance you can provide. 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbNBbyGXScY


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Seems to me its been composed specifically for this video.


----------



## Falstaft (Mar 27, 2010)

I agree with emiellucifuge, but there are definite hints of other pieces here. Hear a hint of "Bittersweet Symphony" (one of my least favorite pieces), and the underlying chord progression (i-bIII7-IV4-3) is fairly common.


----------



## Michle0507 (Dec 26, 2010)

Thankyou both for your prompt responses...it's a start and greatly appreciated.


----------



## Falstaft (Mar 27, 2010)

You're welcome Michle, and we'll try to continue to narrow down the piece if it's possible.


----------

